# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  جامعة القاهرة تحتفظ بموقعها ضمن أفضل 500 جامعة علي مستوي العالم

## جاسر

جامعة القاهرة تحتفظ بموقعها ضمن أفضل 500 جامعة علي مستوي العالم



أظهرت نتائج أخر قائمة منشورة لأشهر التصنيفات العالمية للجامعات ، الصينى والانجليزى والتركى أن جامعة القاهرة احتفظت بموقعها ضمن أفضل 500 جامعة على مستوى العالم منذ عام 2006 وحتى الأن .

واحتلت جامعة القاهرة المركز461 علي مستوي العالم في تصنيف يوراب التركى urap)) لعام 2012/2013 والذى اعلن عنه خلال شهر فبراير الحالى وهو تصنيف عالمي يعتمد على ترتيب وتصنيف أفضل 2500 جامعة علي مستوي العالم من حيث الحجم والإنتاج العلمي من بحوث منشورة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس في الدوريات العلمية العالمية . وتقدمت جامعة القاهرة فى هذا التصنيف 27 مركزاً عن العام الماضي التي أحتلت في نفس التصنيف المركز 498. ويستقي تصنيف urap)) معلوماته من خلال شبكة الإنترنت الدولية والمواقع المتخصصة  .

   وأعلن د . جمال عصمت نائب رئيس جامعة القاهرة لشئون الدراسات العليا أن الجامعة جاءت في المرتبة الأولي علي مستوي الجامعات المصرية فى التصنيف التركى (يوراب )، مشيرا أن لكل تصنيف من التصنيفات العالمية للجامعات معايير مختلفة ولكن الجودة هى القاعدة الاساسية لكل تصنيف ، فالتصنيف الصينى يعتمد على جودة التعليم والاداء الاكاديمى وعدد خريجى الجامعة الحاصلين على جائزة نوبل والابحاث المنشورة فى أهم الدوريات العلمية الدولية .أما التصنيف الصينى فهو يعتمد على جودة البحث العلمى والمناظر اللأكاديمى وعدد بحوث هيئة التدريس وعمل الخريجين والبعد العالمى للجامعة وعدد الطلاب الاجانب بها . والتصنيفين الصينى والانجليزى يركزان بصفة عامة على الأبحاث المنشورة دوليا والجودة فى التعليم .

   وأضاف دكتور جمال عصمت أن جامعة القاهرة استحوذت على اكثر من الانتاج العلمى لمصر فى مجالات الكيمياء وعلوم النبات واكتشاف الأدوية والعقاقير، وذلك وفق تقرير أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا ،وتفوقت كذلك فى مجالات الهندسة وعلوم الكمبيوتر والطب والفيزياء والفلك بمعامل تأثير أعلى من المتوسط العالمى لدول العالم نتيجة للمنافسة العالمية لأبحاث أعضاء هيئة التدريس المنشورة دوليا والتى تزيد عام بعد عام فى مختلف القطاعات الاكاديمية بأكثر من ستة ألاف بحث خلال الخمس سنوات الماضية والتى يعود 60 % منها الى شباب الباحثين من مدرسين مساعدين ومدرسين وأساتذة مساعدين .
   وأشار دكتور جمال عصمت أن الجامعة اتبعت مجموعة من السياسات منذ عام 2001 لدعم البحث العلمى والتواجد فى التصنيفات العالمية ،ومنها دعم بحوث ورسائل الباحثين الشباب وسفر كل منهم مرة واحدة سنويا فى مؤتمرات دولية ،وانشاء مجلة علمية دولية باسم جامعة القاهرة ،ودعم المشروعات البحثية بالجامعة ،وادخال نظام الجودة والاعتماد فى الكليات نوتفعيل الاتفاقيات العلمية مع الجامعات ومراكز البحوث العلمية الدولية والمشاركة فى مشروعات بحثية دولية .

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## مروة سمير

لا اله الا الله

----------


## مروة سمير

محمد رسول الله

----------


## مروة سمير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## كريم ممدوح

بالتوفيق لجامعة القاهرة العريقة

----------


## رايات مصرية

الحمد لله والشكر لله، سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------

